# 18 hole front, 24 hole rear hub options?



## indianabob (Dec 22, 2001)

I have some American Classic 420s which have seen better days, hub-wise. I love the rims, and they are in great shape. What makers make a 18front/24rear hubset that I can use for a rebuild?

Thanks all,


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

White Industries.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

rruff beat me too it... WI is the obvious choice... not that many off the top of my head that do an 18 front.... tune, WI, Zipp, etc shimano may do DA in that hole count as well...

if u don't mind mixing hubs, u have a few more options in the rear such as DT240/190s, def shimano, as well as all of the aforementioned hubs... u can also triplet lace any 32h hub if u are feeling adventurous...


----------



## natsquared (May 29, 2008)

> u can also triplet lace any 32h hub


Not that I know much about building wheels but can you explain triplet lacing? Never heard of it.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

a conventional 32h hub has 16 holes on either side, drive (DS) and non drive (NDS).

lace every hole on the DS, preferably 3x, and skip every second on the NDS.... so thats 16DS and 8NDS... laced into a 24h rim, its a match.... fulcrum and campy does this on their 2:1 and g3 patterns respectively... the upside is that the NDS due to the dish has around half the tension as does the DS.... halving the number of spokes there ups the tension which makes for a more evenly tensioned and more durable wheel (slack NDS spokes tend to snap at the j-bend)... if seeking this, u should use a wide flange hub, as the lateral stiffness is reduced a little by halfing number of the NDS spokes... 

ligero, member on here, also has a triplet specific hub out (no empty NDS holes) as well... even wider than campy IIRC...

logically there should also be an aero benefit as there are only 8 NDS spokes sticking out into the wind as opposed to 12 on a conventional 24h hub/ rear wheel combo... doesn;t sound like much, but still 12 is a 50% increase in the number of spokes in the wind..

edit: pic is worth 1,000 words.... scroll down to see the rear hub here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83250


----------



## indianabob (Dec 22, 2001)

Excellent! Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Extralite UltraFront SX and UltraRear SR

http://www.extralite.com/Products/ultrafront%20sx.htm

http://www.extralite.com/Products/ultrahubs_anglo.htm


----------

